
One Architect’s Radical Vision to Replace the Open Office - simonpure
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-architects-radical-vision-to-replace-the-open-office-11578578407
======
simonpure
tl;dr -

Rethinking how a space is structured could change the ways people do their
jobs, Mr. Dewane says. His solution, one beginning to gain traction across the
U.S., is a concept he calls a “eudaimonia machine,” its name based on the
Greek term for human flourishing. In it, workers move through five or six
distinct zones during the day. Each space has a purpose, from socializing to
research, allowing people to alternate between focused work and chances to
recharge. The design culminates in individual “deep-work chambers,” intended
for focus. …

Rethinking how a space is structured could change the ways people do their
jobs, Mr. Dewane says. His solution, one beginning to gain traction across the
U.S., is a concept he calls a “eudaimonia machine,” its name based on the
Greek term for human flourishing. In it, workers move through five or six
distinct zones during the day. Each space has a purpose, from socializing to
research, allowing people to alternate between focused work and chances to
recharge. The design culminates in individual “deep-work chambers,” intended
for focus.

